# Dinner Lady Juice - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (3/2/17)

The TARTS are back 





http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kaizer (3/2/17)

The link may need to be corrected


----------



## Sir Vape (3/2/17)

Kaizer said:


> The link may need to be corrected


 
Thanks boet


----------

